# Bad back



## s14_zenki (13 Mar 2006)

hey i just had a question about the medical examination and i did look through the threads about the topic but it is too broad of a topic that couldn't be exactly found.  Here it is,  i have a bad back but not THAT bad.  it only happens during the winter where it gets cold and im on my computer all the time.  if i swing my arms from left to right i can crack my back as most ppl do sometimes or at least have seen.  i talked to a doctor and they said my muscles are just too stiff and not strong enuff, which is why my back cracks.  however, if i keep active and such this does not happen.  i'm not sure if there is a medical term for this but was wondering if it is serious.  if anyone has information on this or has the same experiences it would be greatly appreciated.  oh and once again it is mainly in the winter that it starts to bother me (maybe due to my less inactivity)

thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2006)

I think you answered your own question:



> however, if i keep active and such this does not happen.







> oh and once again it is mainly in the winter that it starts to bother me (maybe due to my less inactivity)



Step back from your computer and become more active.  You will be in the CF.


----------



## s14_zenki (13 Mar 2006)

haha ya i realize that, maybe i should have asked if anyone knew some ways to strengthen my muscles or stretch them so they're less stiff.  obviously when you are wearing heavy packs and such you would need a good back to support it and carry on.  just wondering if anyone has the same experience in the past and have "healed" so i can start making my back stronger and also stretching it so it doesn't get stiff.  

oh ya btw, because of my stiff back i am not able to touch my toes.  i can probably reach my ankles.  im not sure if that would be a problem.  anyone know?


----------



## orange.paint (13 Mar 2006)

Personally I would suggest not joining.No matter what trade you go you will be doing some form of work that requires a strong back.If your having back trouble now you will proably die when someone straps a rucksack to you and sends you marching.

The army also doesn't stop during the cold.Imagine on a sovereignty op,thats cold.
Suggest maybe going to school and getting a respectful civilian job would be your best option.

regards and best of luck in your future civilian endeavours.


----------



## double0three (13 Mar 2006)

Well my issue isn't directly related, but I reported mild lower back pain, something which has never really limited me in any way, and it only occurs when standing for very long hours.  It's not even so much pain, as its just discomfort.  It goes away quickly after resting and does not limit me in any way.  Regardless, the medical officer will make you go get it checked out at your family doctor.  If your family doctor says it won't cause any problems then you should be good to go.  But if you seriously think it is something that will prevent you from performing your duties then you might want to think about joining after you resolve the problem.

Also I cannot touch my toes either.  I have never, ever been able to do this no matter what I try.  My spine has a slight lateral curvature to it (mild case of scoliosis) and maybe this is part of the issue.  Also very tight muscles could be to blame, although as much as I try stretching I cannot do it.  The forces medical officer was mildy amused that I could not touch my toes but it did not make any difference on my file (that I know of)


----------



## exsemjingo (11 May 2006)

I have not touched an illegal drug in my life and still! did more than my fair share of time flipping burgers at Wendys.
Just remember, when you fail to get into the Candadian Army, there are pleanty of more qualified canidates who did not get in.


----------



## Enzo (11 May 2006)

> because of my stiff back i am not able to touch my toes.  i can probably reach my ankles.  im not sure if that would be a problem.  anyone know?



If you can't reach your toes but you can hold on to your ankles then you'll be just fine in the navy :rofl:

I love this thread, I can't stop laughing and I wish I had caught it sooner; it's difficult to type. Thanks for this, I needed it to refresh my faith in humanity. ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 May 2006)

Use this as a guideline only.  In Nov 1979 I joined the army with absolutely ZERO health problems. In Nov 2002, I retired from the army with a RUINED back, crap knees, a shoulder that freezes on occasion, and a neck that sometimes refuses to cooperate with my plans for the day.  Also a pretty crappy opinion of my fellow man, but that's for another thread.  Military life can make young men old very quickly, and you're already starting off behind the eight ball. Food for thought only, good luck with whatever the future holds.


----------

